# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > گفتگو: کسی با JAVA FX کار کرده ؟

## franchesco

سلام

کسی از دوستان تا حالا به JAVA FX  کار کرده ؟ اگه اره چطور بوده ؟ کار باهاش نسبت به Flex یا Flash  آسون تره یا سخت تر؟

----------


## Syamah

از لحاظ کارایی بهتر از فلاشه .ولی در اصل باید JavaFx رو با WPF مقایسه کنیم نه فلاش و چیزایه دیگه که از این لحاظ خیلی بهتر از WPF عمل میکنه ولی اگه هدف RIA (Rich Inter Application باشه هیچ چیز نمیشه HTML5 + JQuery و برای اثبات ادعام  می تونم eyeOS رو معرفی کنم.

----------


## franchesco

شما خودتون باهاش کار کردین ؟ یاد گرفتنش چقد طول میکشه ؟

----------


## sia_2007

دوست عزیز؛ WPF ؛ Solution شرکت مایکروسافت برای UI مبتنی بر Direct X هستش.
گمونم شما؛ Silverlight رو با WPF اشتباه گرفتید
Silverlight یک Plug in هستش که بر روی مرورگر نصب میشه؛ و برنامه های کوچکی مبتنی بر Runtime خودش که مثلا با #C رو نوشته رو Run میکنه.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Syamah

> دوست عزیز؛ WPF ؛ Solution شرکت مایکروسافت برای UI مبتنی بر Direct X هستش.
> گمونم شما؛ Silverlight رو با WPF اشتباه گرفتید
> Silverlight یک Plug in هستش که بر روی مرورگر نصب میشه؛ و برنامه های کوچکی مبتنی بر Runtime خودش که مثلا با #C رو نوشته رو Run میکنه.
> موفق باشید.


من میزان زیادی بر روی کد های دات نت (کد های سورس دات نت) مطالعه کردم و میشه گفت Silverlight و WPF از جهاتی یکی هستند و دارای ریشه یکسانی دارند .

----------


## sia_2007

بله از جهاتی شبیه هستند
ولی دارای Runtime های متفاوتی هستن.

----------


## m44miri

من دوتا پروژه تا حالا باهاش کار کردم.از نظر غنا بهتر از swing است.افکتها و کارکردهای تحت وب خوبی داره و بقول دوستمون به پای css , ajax ,html5 نمیرسه.هنوز هم نقصهای زیادی داره.بزرگترین مشکلش بار زیادی است که در افکتها از cpu میکشه.مثلا من لوگوی شرکتی که براش برنامه نوشته بودم را طوری کد زدم که هر ۵ ثانیه دور خودش میچرخید.باری که از cpu میکشید ۷۰ درصد بود.در دات نت آخرین ویرایش مبحثی بنام مولتیترد وجود داره که کاربر درگیر جزییات ترد ها نمیشه.اما در نسخه ۲ javafx تازه دارند روش کار میکنند.من هنوزهم در ترد javafx مشکلات اساسی دارم.یک مشکل دیگه که خیلی بده همون مبحث نصب jre برای استفاده از javafx در client است.,واقعا این قضیه نصب jvm روی کلاینت خیلی موضوع مسخره ایه.که کلا جاوا را تحت تاثیر خودش گذاشته.میدونم که از اول بوده و مفسره اما واقعا باید فکری بحالش بشه.

----------


## mp_mp353

دوستان اگرچه از تاریخ این پست زیاد گذشته ولی میخواستم ببینم آیا کسی آموزشی در رابطه با javafx داره به من بده؟
ممنونم.

----------


## m44miri

متاسفانه با تغییر رویه گسترش javafx پس از خرید sun توسط oracle تقریبا 2 سال پیش oracle  تصمیم بر این گرفت که JAVAFX SCRIPT را که یک زبان اسکریپتی بود را کلا خلاص کنه و بره سراغ همون زبان جاوا.تقریبا 2 سال میشه که javafx لنگ در هواست.تازه نسخه 2 روی ویندوز stable شده ولی هنوز روی دو سیستم عامل apple و linux در مرحله گسترشه. قدرت این زبان فوق العاده در کارهای وبی زیاد شده و از خیلی جهات روش کار شده اما تا روی دوسیستم عامل دیگه نسخه باثباتش ارائه نشه کتاب جدیدی براش منتشر نمیشه هر کتابی هم که تا الان منتشر شده مربوط به javafx script میشه که نسخه قدیمی تر اونه. بهترین آموزش در حال حاضر خود سایت javafx.com است اما آموزش زیادی روش قرار نداره.ولی از نظر زبان به جاوای استانداد خیلی شبیه. خوب یخورده باید صبر کنید به وقتش یک عالمه example و sample روی سایت قرار میگیره که نیاز شما را برطرف خواهد کرد.فعلا باید تا Q3 امسال  صبر کنید.تقریبا شش ماه دیگه. من خودم به شدت اخبار javafx را پیگیری می کنم.
چون من خوراکم لینوکسه منتظر نسخه لینوکسیشم.به محض اینکه ارائه بشه همینجا جار میزنمش :قهقهه: 
یک موضوع جالب دیگه هم که بحث داغ شد بگم اینه که در cpu جدید ARM   به اسم cortex15 خوشبختانه javafx براش compatible شده.
این یعنی که arm دست برنامه نویس را برای تولید application  باز تر کرده.
http://www.arm.com/products/processo...cortex-a15.php

----------


## L u k e

من دارم باهاش یه نرم افزار برای اوبونتو می نویسم با نسخه ی 2.2 ش 
خیلی جالبه پترنش فکر کنم mvc باشه واقعا می تونه انقلابی به پا کنه تو Application ها مخصوصا تو لینوکس ، هنوز جای کار داره ولی خیلی چیز  باهالیه
واقعا هیچ چی Css نمی شه تو Design
اینم برنامه ای که طراحی کردم
http://up98.org/upload/server1/02/j/...wvadupmsgm.png

----------


## spiderman200700

من تازه شروع به یاد گیری   JavaFX کردم. خیلی باهاش حال کردم فوق العادس.
مخصوصا اینکه میشه از css توش استفاده کرد. البته فقط یه جورایی syntax طراحی UIش شبیه css هست. اگه میشد همونطوری که توی وب از css استفاده میکردیم توی JavaFx هم ازش استفاده کنیم  خیلی عالی میشد.
البته اونطور که من شنیدم قراره دستورات css3 هم در نسخه های بعدی توی JavaFX شبیه سازی بشه.
مثل اینکه  اوراکل جدیدا تصمیم گرفته کلا یه کم جاوا رو ارتقا بده.
امیدوارم واقعا این کار رو بکنه.

----------


## mojtab23

من هم باهاش کار کردم از نظر گرافیکی خیلی انعطاف پذیره و با css و svg میشه کارای زیادی انجام داد الان هم آموزشای اون توی خود سایت سایت اوراکل و هم تو سایتای دیگه زیاده و با جاوا 8 قراره خیلی خوب کار کنه.
http://docs.oracle.com/javafx/
و
http://fxexperience.com
می تونید آموزشایی رو پیدا کنید.

----------

